# Plow on Zero Turn



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

Hey All,
I have a ferris stand on z2 28hp, and i would like to build a plow for the front of it, my question is will it function properly with only one hydraulic cylinder to angle the plow or do i need 2?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1 is fine. Make sure you enough travel to go lock to lock
Make sure it's a double action cylinder as well


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

dieselss said:


> 1 is fine. Make sure you enough travel to go lock to lock
> Make sure it's a double action cylinder as well


ok thanks  I will post some pics when i'm done building it


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

@dieselss do you think that a single acting pump and cylinder for raising and lowering the plow is going to work(that would be a gravity down)? Or would a double acting pump/cylinder with down pressure work better?


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

also, what size bore would be best for both the lift arm, and the angle function?


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Isn’t using hydraulics over complicating a plow for a z turn? Might I suggest an electric winch for raise/lower and manual angle assuming this is the first time you are trying a zturn for snow.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> Isn't using hydraulics over complicating a plow for a z turn? Might I suggest an electric winch for raise/lower and manual angle assuming this is the first time you are trying a zturn for snow.


Yes to the first.
No to the second. The charging system on a ztr is not meant to handle anything more then the PTO. So imo nothing electrical would work.......edit.....I forgot some ztrs use an electric piston to raise and lower the deck. Not sure if you could direct lift it or if it would have to be a chain system. Unless the winch draw is low?
Trying to use the deck raise would be good, as I believe this is how other manufacturers accomplish this.


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

dieselss said:


> Yes to the first.
> No to the second. The charging system on a ztr is not meant to handle anything more then the PTO. So imo nothing electrical would work.......edit.....I forgot some ztrs use an electric piston to raise and lower the deck. Not sure if you could direct lift it or if it would have to be a chain system. Unless the winch draw is low?
> Trying to use the deck raise would be good, as I believe this is how other manufacturers accomplish this.


i'm figuring out a way to add a second battery, and charger or whatever it is called.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

A pro model zturn likely has an FX Kawasaki engine with a 20amp charging coil. That should be plenty for a small winch.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> A pro model zturn likely has an FX Kawasaki engine with a 20amp charging coil. That should be plenty for a small winch.


Copy...wasn't sure what the stator amp output was anymore.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mnlawns said:


> charger or whatever it is called.


STATOR.....right @Philbilly2 ??????????????????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not to be a buzzkill...but you might want to check out my opinion of the MultiForce\Boss combo.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> STATOR.....right @Philbilly2 ??????????????????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


>


I still feel like a DA for that one.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I still feel like a DA for that one.


As soon as you gave me the words "air cooled" I knew it instantly... it was up till that point that I was throwing darts...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> As soon as you gave me the words "air cooled" I knew it instantly... it was up till that point that I was throwing darts...


That wasn't even a brain fart...that was brain dead.


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not to be a buzzkill...but you might want to check out my opinion of the MultiForce\Boss combo.


i have seen your opinion, but around here, there is a very different mindset, one guy runs 2-3 for small drives, sidewalks, and even a 3spot commercial lot. I might just pick up a redmagic performance plow, it is not auto angling tho


----------

